# kdelibs und qt

## pieter_parker

/etc/make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE=" X opengl mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 slang "

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="10G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

```

emerge -av kde kde-i18n 

```

emerge -av kde kde-i18n

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.7  USE="berkdb -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -sdl -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.7  USE="ssl -arts -debug -jingle -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp -wifi -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.7  USE="opengl -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.7  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.7  USE="crypt -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility (-pbbuttonsd) -snmp -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.7-r1  USE="opengl -arts -debug -gphoto2 -imlib -kdeenablefinal -openexr -pdf -povray -scanner -tetex -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.7  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mk -mn -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-3.5.7  USE="-accessibility" 0 kB

Total: 8 packages (7 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 8) kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.7 to /

 * kdeaddons-3.5.7.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * kdeaddons-3.5.7.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * kdeaddons-3.5.7.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * kdeaddons-3.5.7.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking kdeaddons-3.5.7.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * NOTICE: If the compilation dies complaining with

 * "SDL - version >= 1.2.0... no", please run

 * "emerge --oneshot media-libs/libsdl" and retry.

>>> Unpacking kdeaddons-3.5.7.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.7/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.7/work/kdeaddons-3.5.7 ...

 * Found db version 4.5

 * Found db version 4.5

include version 4.5

 * Running elibtoolize in: kdeaddons-3.5.7/admin

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * econf: updating kdeaddons-3.5.7/admin/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating kdeaddons-3.5.7/admin/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --without-sdl --without-xmms --with-berkeley-db --with-db-lib=db_cxx-4.5 --with-extra-includes=/usr/include/db4.5 --with-x --enable-mitshm --without-xinerama --with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3 --enable-mt --with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-debug --without-debug --disable-final --without-arts --prefix=/usr/kde/3.5 --mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man --infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info --datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share --sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for -p flag to install... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for kde-config... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config

checking where to install... /usr/kde/3.5 (as requested)

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc is blacklisted... no

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wundef... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wno-long-long... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wno-non-virtual-dtor... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-reorder-blocks... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-exceptions... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-check-new... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-common... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fexceptions... yes

checking whether system headers can cope with -O2 -fno-inline... irrelevant

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -O0... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wl,--no-undefined... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined... yes

not using lib directory suffix

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag  works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... (cached) no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... (cached) no

checking for dlopen... (cached) no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... (cached) yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking if C++ programs can be compiled... yes

checking for strlcat... no

checking if strlcat needs custom prototype... yes - in libkdefakes

checking for strlcpy... no

checking if strlcpy needs custom prototype... yes - in libkdefakes

checking for main in -lutil... yes

checking for main in -lcompat... no

checking for crypt in -lcrypt... yes

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking for dnet_ntoa in -ldnet... no

checking for dnet_ntoa in -ldnet_stub... no

checking for inet_ntoa... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/bitypes.h usability... yes

checking sys/bitypes.h presence... yes

checking for sys/bitypes.h... yes

checking for poll in -lpoll... no

checking Carbon/Carbon.h usability... no

checking Carbon/Carbon.h presence... no

checking for Carbon/Carbon.h... no

checking CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h usability... no

checking CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h presence... no

checking for CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h... no

checking if res_init needs -lresolv... yes

checking for res_init... yes

checking if res_init needs custom prototype... no

checking for killpg in -lucb... no

checking for int... yes

checking size of int... 4

checking for short... yes

checking size of short... 2

checking for long... yes

checking size of long... 4

checking for char *... yes

checking size of char *... 4

checking for dlopen in -ldl... (cached) yes

checking for shl_unload in -ldld... no

checking for size_t... yes

checking size of size_t... 4

checking for unsigned long... yes

checking size of unsigned long... 4

checking sizeof size_t == sizeof unsigned long... yes

checking for PIE support... yes

checking if enabling -pie/fPIE support... yes

checking crt_externs.h usability... no

checking crt_externs.h presence... no

checking for crt_externs.h... no

checking for _NSGetEnviron... no

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for X... libraries /usr/lib, headers .

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for libXext... yes

checking for pthread_create in -lpthread... yes

checking for extra includes... added

checking for extra libs... no

checking for libz... -lz

checking for libpng... -lpng -lz -lm

checking for libjpeg6b... no

checking for libjpeg... -ljpeg

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for Qt... libraries /usr/qt/3/lib, headers /usr/qt/3/include using -mt

checking for moc... /usr/qt/3/bin/moc

checking for uic... /usr/qt/3/bin/uic

checking whether uic supports -L ... yes

checking whether uic supports -nounload ... yes

checking if Qt needs -ljpeg... no

checking for rpath... yes

checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.5/lib, headers /usr/kde/3.5/include

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no

configure: error:

you need to install kdelibs first.

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.7/work/kdeaddons-3.5.7/config.log

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.7 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  kdeaddons-3.5.7.ebuild, line 47:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 322:   Called econf '--without-sdl' '--without-xmms' '--with-berkeley-db' '--with-db-lib=db_cxx-4.5' '--with-extra-includes=/usr/include/db4.5' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share' '--sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc'

  ebuild.sh, line 586:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.7/temp/build.log'.

```

ich habe gestern angefangen ein neues system aufzusetzen und zuinstallieren, heute jetzt bin ich bei kde

ueber google und hier im forum konnte ich nichts weiterhelfendes finden, hat jemmand vielleicht eine idee?

er meint es muesse alles mit der selben version .. compiler usw sein, ist es ansich auch

und die kdelibs ist auch installiert

```

emerge --search kdelibs

Searching...

[ Results for search key : kdelibs ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  kde-base/kdelibs

      Latest version available: 3.5.7-r3

      Latest version installed: 3.5.7-r3

      Size of files: 15,235 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   KDE libraries needed by all KDE programs.

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2

```

----------

## nikaya

```
you need to install kdelibs first. 

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by 

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.
```

Du mußt kdelibs nochmal installieren:

```
emerge -1av kdelibs
```

----------

## pieter_parker

oke, aber warum? ich meine, wenn ich ihm sage "emerge -av kde" erwarte ich doch eigentlich das er von selber alles in der richtigen reinfolge installiert....

----------

## nikaya

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> oke, aber warum? ich meine, wenn ich ihm sage "emerge -av kde" erwarte ich doch eigentlich das er von selber alles in der richtigen reinfolge installiert....

 

Da QT und kdelibs nicht in der Liste dabei waren wird Portage sie schon früher (als Abhängigkeit) ins System installiert haben.Und die Versionen sind anscheinend nicht kompatibel.

----------

## pieter_parker

```

merge -av kde kde-i18n

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.7  USE="berkdb -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -sdl -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.7  USE="ssl -arts -debug -jingle -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp -wifi -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.7  USE="opengl -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.7  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.7  USE="crypt -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility (-pbbuttonsd) -snmp -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.7-r1  USE="opengl -arts -debug -gphoto2 -imlib -kdeenablefinal -openexr -pdf -povray -scanner -tetex -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.7  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mk -mn -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-3.5.7  USE="-accessibility" 0 kB

Total: 8 packages (7 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

njein

ich hatte "emerge -av kde kde-i18n" angewurfen und da waren es um die 297mb in .. ich weiss nicht mehr genau wievielen paketen, ob da etwas von "qt" dabei war weiss ich leider nicht mehr..

und die auflistung hier/oben von emerge mit den 8 paketen ist nur die auflistung der pakete die nach dem abbruch noch fehlten

----------

## nikaya

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> [code]ob da etwas von "qt" dabei war weiss ich leider nicht mehr..

 

Schau mal in /var/log/emerge.log

----------

## pieter_parker

```

desktop ~ #

desktop ~ # cat /var/log/emerge.log |grep qt

1189777716:  >>> emerge (135 of 153) x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 to /

1189777716:  === (135 of 153) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt/qt-3.3.8-r3.ebuild)

1189777717:  === (135 of 153) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt/qt-3.3.8-r3.ebuild)

1189778544:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt

1189778544:  === (135 of 153) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt/qt-3.3.8-r3.ebuild)

1189778544:  ::: completed emerge (135 of 153) x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 to /

1189789912:  >>> emerge (28 of 38) x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 to /

1189789912:  === (28 of 38) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt/qt-3.3.8-r3.ebuild)

1189789913:  === (28 of 38) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt/qt-3.3.8-r3.ebuild)

1189790090:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt

1189790090:  === (28 of 38) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt/qt-3.3.8-r3.ebuild)

1189790090:  ::: completed emerge (28 of 38) x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 to /

1189813559:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 to /

1189813559:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt/qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild)

1189813560:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt/qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild)

desktop ~ #

desktop ~ #

desktop ~ # cat /var/log/emerge.log |grep kdelibs

1189778544:  >>> emerge (136 of 153) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 to /

1189778544:  === (136 of 153) Cleaning (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3.ebuild)

1189778545:  === (136 of 153) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3.ebuild)

1189780543:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: kde-base/kdelibs

1189780543:  === (136 of 153) Post-Build Cleaning (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3.ebuild)

1189780543:  ::: completed emerge (136 of 153) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 to /

1189793678:  *** emerge --oneshot --ask --verbose kdelibs

1189793680:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 to /

1189793680:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3.ebuild)

1189793681:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3.ebuild)

1189794736:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: kde-base/kdelibs

1189794736:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3.ebuild)

1189794736:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 to /

desktop ~ #

desktop ~ #

```

uebersichtlicher waere es wenn ich einmal

cat /var/log/emerge.log |grep 

mit kdelibs _und_ qt in einer zeile aufrufen wuerde, aber wie funktioniert das?

..

```

1189777716:  >>> emerge (135 of 153) x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 to /

..

1189778544:  >>> emerge (136 of 153) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 to /

```

qt wurde vor kdelibs gebaut

ich verstehe nicht warum er sich dann noch beschwert?

----------

## Necoro

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> uebersichtlicher waere es wenn ich einmal
> 
> cat /var/log/emerge.log |grep 
> 
> mit kdelibs _und_ qt in einer zeile aufrufen wuerde, aber wie funktioniert das?
> ...

 

```
grep "\(kdelibs\|qt\)" /var/log/emerge.log
```

 =D

----------

